# My pictures won't download on my computer



## Metafloyd (Jun 22, 2007)

When I first got my Samsung camara, I could download my pictures into my computer.One day, my sister tried to import some music into her MP3 and I'm not sure that she knew how to...so I'm guessing she errased something she wasn't supposed to.After that, my computer didn't get my pictures anymore and I don't know how to fix it....Can someone help me?... plzz


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

Please tell us what OS you are using Win XP, 98, 2000, linux, etc. whether or not you have a card reader, typ of software you are trying to use to download the pictures.

This info would priovide for a more informative answer.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Quick fix, rather than downloading from your camera get a digital card reader. You simply insert the card from your camera into the card reader and your computer will recognise it instantly in My Computer as a disk drive. it is then a simple matter to transfer your pics without all the hassle that camera driver software brings. You only need to know the kind of card your camera uses such as SD, XD, or MMC etc then buy a card reader to suit.


----------



## Metafloyd (Jun 22, 2007)

How do I know what type of card I need for my camera?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Metafloyd said:


> How do I know what type of card I need for my camera?


call me silly... but reading the manual was the first thing that popped into my mind...


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You most likely don't need a card reader. If you will answer *bkdc*'s questions we can probably get you up and running with what you have.


----------



## Metafloyd (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I am using a Windows XP, and no I don't have a card reader.....and about the software...sorry but I really don't know what type of software I am using(I'm a little new to this)= (


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

If you are not sure about cards and card readers why not take your camera to a friendly computer shop. They will gladly assist in choosing the correct card reader and a basic one is not expensive When you get home plug the card reader into a USB port, it will be instantly recognised. Now put your card in the correct slot on the card reader and that's it. As I said before go into My Computer and you will see an extra drive or drives. Double click the new drive to view your pics then copy and paste to your computer. You previously copied pics from your camera so you will surely manage this. Problem solved.


----------



## Metafloyd (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you all....I appreciate the time taken to help me here!..You guys are awesome!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

With XP you need no software with PTP cameras, which most are. The camera installs itself and should show as a drive.

With the camera turned on and connected to the computer, Start > My Computer. Look for a drive letter labeled &#8220;Removable Disc&#8221; or &#8220;Camera&#8221;. You can right click the drive, Properties > Autoplay > Pictures and check &#8220;Select an Action&#8221;. When you choose the wizard or program you were using before it will always open when you connect the camera.

Or you can download directly from the drive without a wizard or program. Click on the drive then folders until you get your photo files. Edit > Select All. Edit > Copy. Right click on any folder and select &#8220;Paste&#8221;. Your photos will download from the camera to that folder. That process is a little easier using Windows Explorer instead of My Computer.

A card reader works the same way and gives you the same options assuming the camera is PTP. The only difference is that you remove the card and put it in the card reader instead of plugging the camera to the USB cord. Speed is close to a wash with a high speed USB camera.


----------



## Metafloyd (Jun 22, 2007)

Like I said before, the drive used to just pop up before when I would connect my camera to my computer...now, it only shows on the camera "Connecting Computer" and I can hear the sound when it's connected...but nothing shows up!


----------



## Metafloyd (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh yeah, and I tried going to "Start"..."My Computer"...but there is no drive there that says "Removable Disk" or "Camera"...


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

it could be named as something else try to use different drives and see if your pictures are shown.


----------



## Metafloyd (Jun 22, 2007)

The thing is that there are no other drives shown..I'm really lost here cause I don't know whats wrong w/ this!!


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Metafloyd procrastinate no more, check this out as an example how cheap card readers can be purchased nowadays. There is one here available for a mere £4.95, have a look see.........

http://www.memorybits.co.uk/categories/card-readers/763


----------

